# Intelligent Conversation?



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

What are some examples about what "intelligent conversation" would mean to you? This is a bit of a take from a thread I had a few weeks ago. I read and hear a lot, though, that people talk about having "Stimulating and intelligent conversation with someone they meet. What topics would that cover? I am an educated man with a Master's degree, but I don't think I've ever been "stimulated" with conversation unless it was behind closed doors.

Does spending an evening at dinner talking about the economy, politics, etc, really do it for some people, or am I reading too much into the intelligent conversation bit?


----------



## TemperToo (Apr 23, 2011)

Personally, I like a conversation to be lighthearted but have a certain amount of "finesse" in it. 

I do not like getting into heated or passionate conversations with people I just meet. That's way too invasive for my taste. In fact, anyone that I know very well that has too much closed mindedness about things (politics, economy, religion, etc.) is a huge turn off and I generally ignore them. 

I enjoy a conversation (about anything) that allows all involved to have an equal say in things. No one dominant "smarty pants" talking a lot and using big words just to seem important, nor someone who refuses to see any other point of view. 

"Intelligent Conversation" to me has more to do with the atmosphere of the parties involved than the subject being discussed.


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

TemperToo said:


> Personally, I like a conversation to be lighthearted but have a certain amount of "finesse" in it.
> 
> I do not like getting into heated or passionate conversations with people I just meet. That's way too invasive for my taste. In fact, anyone that I know very well that has too much closed mindedness about things (politics, economy, religion, etc.) is a huge turn off and I generally ignore them.
> 
> ...


Ok, good points and ways of phrasing it. I like lighthearted conversation as well.


----------



## 827Aug (Apr 27, 2008)

Intelligent conversation means that you can discuss a wide variety of topics--while steering clear of politics, religion, etc. The term "well-rounded" comes into play when striving for intelligent conversation. And the subject material should be at the appropriate age level. Obviously what a 20 year sees as intelligent may be different than what a 50 year old finds interesting and intelligent. For example, music and fashion may be in two different realms. Also, intelligent conversation doesn't mean being a complete bore on a subject either.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

Personally , I don't mind talking about controverisal subjects as soon as I meet someone, I always find them more interesting anyway. I think you get to know someone the most when you get to the deeper stuff -if you can hang with that early on, but the majority takes this slow and probably should----so just ignore me. 


I am just saying, for me, it wouldn't bother me to go there, I would be all for it, anything but borning stuff like the weather. Come on now, when you go there, you know the evening is "dying" communcatively. 

I think when one is getting to know someone on a date...

Ask:

1. What she enjoys doing/ her hobbies ....once she answers , more questions should arise or you can acknowledge "Oh yeah I like that too" and this can go on for an hour or 2 just discussing what both of you enjoy & finding similarities.

2. Can ask places she has traveled too, where she may want to visit in her future. 

3. Questions about her job, if this is something she always wanted to do, or if she has other career plans. 

4. Can ask the craziest date she has been on. That could open up some laughs.

5. What type movies she enjoys. Music she listens too, if she enjoys concerts, plays, etc. 

I have not been in the dating scene since I was 15, but I think I would ask these types of questions. 

Talking too much about oneself and not asking questions along the way can be a turn off, should be much give & take.


----------



## incognitoman (Oct 22, 2009)

827Aug said:


> Intelligent conversation means that you can discuss a wide variety of topics--while steering clear of politics, religion, etc. The term "well-rounded" comes into play when striving for intelligent conversation. And the subject material should be at the appropriate age level. Obvious what a 20 year sees as intelligent may be different than what a 50 year old finds interesting and intelligent. For example, music and fashion may be in two different realms. Also, intelligent conversation doesn't mean being a complete bore on a subject either.


:iagree:


----------

